

Slack is down - arnauddri
https://slack.com/

======
BenJammin81
You're right! Sorry... ;-)

------
BenJammin81
No, it works!

~~~
z_
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slack.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slack.com)

